# Sedona Directions - 179 or 260?



## 3Js (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello.
We will be going to Sedona from the Phoenix airport this Sunday. Can anyone tell me which route is better--whether 179 or 260?  Advantages/disadvantages of either one?  Thanks.


----------



## rdh1947 (Mar 19, 2008)

We just returned from Sedona and followed 179 in and out of town.  It wasn't too bad.


----------



## tlsbooks (Mar 19, 2008)

The 260 is a road designation east of the I17 (west it's called the 279) and is a longer way into Sedona.  Just take the 17 and exit at the 179 and it will take you right into town.  I can't think of any advantage to taking the 279.

Tamara


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 20, 2008)

How about it's faster and flatter-less likely to be closed when someone drives off the road?  In either case, you should take both roads. Dropping down from Village of Oak Creek to Sedona is the preferred view but, if it's late at night or you are running late; I would come in through Cottonwood.  Also, depends on where you are staying.


----------



## tgs (Mar 20, 2008)

3Js said:


> Hello.
> We will be going to Sedona from the Phoenix airport this Sunday. Can anyone tell me which route is better--whether 179 or 260?  Advantages/disadvantages of either one?  Thanks.



179 is a little shorter and more scenic. there is road constuction between oak creek and sedona, but you are going to want to go that way eventually.  260 is fine, especially if you are headed for west Sedona.


----------



## 3Js (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you all. We will be staying at the Sedona Summit on Hwy 89.


----------



## RIMike (Mar 20, 2008)

*They are right!*

Hwy 179 is a scenic highway, easy on and off the interstate to and from Phoenix.  Not sure what time you plan on arriving in Sedona, but I happened to be coming from Phoenix when I hit Red Rock Canyon (on Hwy 179) near sunset...*it is why people go to Sedona*.  What TS are you enjoying?  I stayed at DRI Sedona Summitt, and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Red Rox (Apr 2, 2008)

Unless you are arriving in Sedona on a Friday afternoon for a holiday weekend, take 179 into Sedona. It is by far the most scenic and exciting way to be introduced to the red rocks. Otherwise take 260 to 89A via Cottonwood. Sedona Summit is in West Sedona on 89A, but the town is small and getting from one end to the other is convenient and scenic.


----------



## eal (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is a website for updates about the construction progress on 179

http://www.scenic179.com


----------

